# counter convection steamer



## ElPeta

¡Hola a todos!

Traduzco el manual de operación y limpieza de un "counter convection steamer", ¡pero el problema es justo que no sé cómo se llama eso en español! Pueden ver una imagen aquí.

He encontrado sugerencias como "horno de convección", o hasta "horno de convección inversa", pero ninguna de esas, en una búsqueda de imágenes en Google, me da algo parecido a lo que quiero, además del simple hecho que "steamer" no es "horno"...

Espero me puedan ayudar... ¡Gracias!


----------



## MrSchossow

No soy un experto ni mucho menos, pero como vos, me puse a la tarea de investigar un poco en internet..., en la imagen hay un detalle que no sé si hayas visto, una marca (VULCAN) y al buscar, lo que encuentro son "hornos de convección".

Solo quería aportar eso.


----------



## ElPeta

Te lo agradezco mucho, aunque sigo teniendo la duda de "horno"..., la traducción correcta sería "oven" y no "steamer".


----------



## MrSchossow

Mira, encontré algo similar, http://www.hobartandina.com.co/images/Images_Products/Coccion/Steamers/HPX5/Steamer_HPX5_QR.jpg Vaporizador.


----------



## ElPeta

¡Se ve bastante cerca de lo que busco! ¿Cuál es su nombre en español?


----------



## MrSchossow

Aquí hay más: http://www.industrialtaylor.com.co/...acturer_id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,35/

Vaporizador por convección..., habrá que seguir buscando.


----------



## ElPeta

¡¡Excelente!! En base al enlace que mandaste, encontré la sugerencia de "evaporador por convección". Ya nada más tengo que decidir cuál de las dos usar.

¡Tu ayuda me ha sido muy útil! ¡Muchas gracias, MrSchossow!


----------



## MrSchossow

Espero sea lo que buscabas.


----------



## donbeto

Creo que "counter" se refiere a "encimera".


----------



## ElPeta

¡Entonces es más el lugar donde se coloca que el tipo de -steamer-!  Tiene mucho sentido, donbeto. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------

